# 1947 Farmall F Cub



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Looking to buy a 1947 Farmall F Cub. I haven't been able to look at it to much. Things I know are it has sat for a LOT of years, but mostly inside at all times in barns. Some wires will need replaced as animals and time have ruined them. Paint is bad, and at least one of the back tires will need replaced soon. The one good thing I know is the pistons are not stuck. (I turned the fan blade and saw that the belt would turn the pulley that moves the pistons)

Not sure exactly how much work, replacing, etc it is going to take to get it running, which I want to do this year before I start trying to repaint/restore it.

I also don't know what to offer for the tractor. 
Any suggestions on what to do first and a decent offer to start on would help


Thank you


----------

